# Hair-stripping fungus threatens future of judo and sumo



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

*Hair-stripping fungus threatens future of judo and sumo*

  Martial artists felled by itchy foot to the head
 By Joe Fay  14th April 2009 10:39 GMT



> Japanese academics have warned that the national sports of sumo and judo are under threat of extinction because of the rapid spread of a fungal infection that is making their hair fall out.
> 
> The All Japan Judo Federation has commissioned research into the spread of Trichophyton tonsurans, _The Times_ reports, amidst fears that it is sapping the strength of the nation's martial artists.
> 
> The fungal infection is similar to athlete's foot, but causes itchy red pathes on the neck, face and upper body, and can attack the hair follicles, causing icky flakes and ultimately baldness.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2009)

Yuck!  :barf:



Bob Hubbard said:


> *Hair-stripping fungus threatens future of judo and sumo*
> 
> Martial artists felled by itchy foot to the head
> By Joe Fay  14th April 2009 10:39 GMT


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

To quote Cleveland from "Family Guy"....."That's nasty..."


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

My god, how can a man be expected to fight without his topknot? The horror of it all!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm just glad they wear pants still......


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2009)

Do they need hair?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, I know how I get athlete's foot. How are these guys getting it on their heads and upper body?


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2009)

Trichophyton tonsurans is ringworm (which is not a worm).    You can get it anywhere on your body, but it tends to develop in folds of the skin.   They're getting it by rolling around on the mats.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Trichophyton tonsurans is ringworm (which is not a worm). You can get it anywhere on your body, but it tends to develop in folds of the skin. They're getting it by rolling around on the mats.


 
...and rubbing their bodies against one another....ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ...and rubbing their bodies against one another....ewwwwwwwww



Awww...you say that like its a bad thing.  I love grappling


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Awww...you say that like its a bad thing. I love grappling


 
My dream girl! lol


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm already bald.  And I have psoriasis.  This holds no terror for me.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> but it tends to develop in folds of the skin.


 
No folds. No worries.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

All the more reason to properly clean and disinfect your mats.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> All the more reason to properly clean and disinfect your mats.



The mats in my dojo smell like Clorox.  Reminds me of certain movie theaters from my younger days.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL!

If floor be sticky, no roll around n get slicky.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The mats in my dojo smell like Clorox. Reminds me of certain movie theaters from my younger days.


 
Dude, so you were rolling around of the floors of the movie theatre when you were younger?


----------



## redantstyle (Apr 14, 2009)

hmm...mrsa and sumo worm.

i'll stick with punching people.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> hmm...mrsa and sumo worm.
> 
> i'll stick with punching people.



No kidding. Suddenly, having a ground game doesn't seem like a priority.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2009)

My daughter got impetigo twice (or once with a recurrence) from BJJ, but in years of grappling (wrestling, judo, and BJJ) I never have.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 14, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> hmm...mrsa and sumo worm.
> 
> i'll stick with punching people.



I've already had MRSA.  Sucks, but no biggie.  Looked like I had a conjoined twin on my face for awhile.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> All the more reason to properly clean and disinfect your mats.


THANK YOU!!!

I got athlete's foot once from training at a dojo that apparently wasn't cleaned properly. Never went back for this very reason.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have issues with dirty martial arts schools. I know one that's got crap growing in their toilets for petes sake.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I have issues with dirty martial arts schools. I know one that's got crap growing in their toilets for petes sake.


Now that's disgusting.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 14, 2009)

That's scary!  Most of my charm is derived from my flowing locks!

All kidding aside, messy dojos are disgusting.  I once went to check out a place, walked in and saw kids playing around on the mat in street shoes, I walked the hell out.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 15, 2009)

For those of us who keep up with The Ultimate Fighter, one fighter was denied entry into the house this season because of some sort of a herpes infection on his head. What sucks is that it's things like that which will take you out of competition.

I think it serves as a reminder for gyms to maintain clean facilities, and for the people training there to "live clean".


----------

